# Best method to shave groin region?



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everybody (hi dr. nick)

Anyway, started grooming my groin region a bit more lately, ive found i like to shave the top of my pubes, which allows me to wear my boxers lower, exaggerating that V shape out of the boxers, you know what i mean im sure. When i first did it it was all itchy and came up in all red dots and sh1t, but as ive been doing it more its not getting as bad rash, but still the day after i shave the hairs are coming back again?! I know i need a better razor, im using ****ty disposable gillette ones. I shave in the shower, with my dads shaving foam (not his razor lol).

I'm not a hairy guy at all, no hairs on my chest (thank god), few nipple hairs but nothing to worry about. I shave my face about 2 or 3 times a month, but my groin area seems to grow like theres no tomorrow! I am yet to try hair removal cream, need that for my **** actually, id give king kong a run for his money with the hairiness of my ****. Just wanted to know how you lot do it? might get rid of my poor excuse of what we call round here 'the ****3rs tash' too.

So yeah how do you do it?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

use a trimmer to get hair short, then shavin foam and shaver to clean up the rest


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Pliers m8 :cool2:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got a set of trimmers, on the lowest setting it leaves my pubes short enough for me..

I get no itchyness or anything

Also stay away from hair removal creams, i used one once and it started to make some of the skin on my d!ick come off :cursing:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

go for hair removal cream mate


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

or not with what mr ponting says lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hair clippers


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeahh i'd say stay away from creams, that sh!t burned

Might've just been me having a reaction to it..

Either way, i couldnt [email protected] or have sex for over a week


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ouch not good!

Had another shave this morning, still rough if i run my fingers 'against the grain'. Probs need to get myself a proper decent razor for starters.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

a fresh razor not one that the missus has done her legs with, a nic down there isnt good believe me!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

****ing hell, no one ever said don't press down!

Shaved a couple of days ago down there, thought id press down a little more see if it gets a closer shave.

Worst. Rash. Ever.


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

blow torch on high....lol

narr use shaver clippers as siad


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

clippers and veet no razor is goin near there


----------



## wonderstar (Aug 2, 2010)

either a gillete fusion or a philips bodygroom.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

RAZOR ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Good razor and a steady hand


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Clippers, nice and short all over then take a gillette to them balls.

My lady loves my smooth ones....although they are a little Tren induced small at the min!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Karl 197 said:


> Clippers, nice and short all over then take a gillette to them balls.
> 
> My lady loves my smooth ones....!


The correct and must-do way to do it! Must be a lady thing cos my missus loves them this way too! :beer:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I've got a set of trimmers, on the lowest setting it leaves my pubes short enough for me..
> 
> I get no itchyness or anything
> 
> Also stay away from hair removal creams, i used one once and it started to *make some of the skin on my d!ick come off* :cursing:


You sure that was the cream :laugh:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I use a body groom shaver i have

Not into it all being bald personaly looks a bit odd to me ha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Karl 197 said:


> then take a gillette to them balls.


How exactly do you get all the hair off your balls? It's like all wrinkly and sh1t haha :lol:

also how do people go about disposing of ar5e and gooch hair?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

*CAREFULLY !!!!*
​


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it'll only be itchy the first few times, then it's all cool baby


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Barker said:


> also how do people go about disposing of ar5e and gooch hair?


Put in a sealed bottle of water and leave for a few weeks. Eau de Gooch.


----------

